# torn ligament in dogs finger



## miha (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello!

I have s question if anybody had the same problem. My dog caught her finger into something while running around and tore her finger ligament. I had her on rest for almost 3 months. And when she was running after a rabbit she caught her finger again, but now the ligament is torn apart. Two veterinarians suggested the amputation of her finger, they said if we operate and fix it, it could tear again if the finger gets caught in something. And i really don`t want ho have her on rest again for such a long time if the problem could repeat. It is the outside finger on her left paw. Oh and she is almost 3 years old and I really can`t walk her on a leash, she gets all nervous and barks and pulls all the time when my other dog runs around. 

The question is if we amputate her finger will she notice it at running around and doing agility? Hope that my English is ok 

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs adjust quite well to a lot of things.
I think it us owners, that think poor dog and want to baby them. There is a 3 legged vizlsa that still hunts and competed to win a master title. Sniper on the forum has a blind vizsla that is still able to do some hunts.
I would get her the surgery she needs, and then not hold her back. Welcome to the forum and I have to say that is a beautiful picture.


----------



## miha (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello!

I called the vet and she will have surgery on Monday. I just didn't know if we should try to save the finger or amputate it. Anyway we will amputate it and if everything is ok, I think she will be able to run again in 1 month 

Thanks, I have a lot of photos from walks and competitions


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope everything goes well, and she is back to running in no time. Please keep us updated on her progress, and I'd love to see more pictures of her competing.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see your post earlier! Welcome to the forum and let us know how the surgery goes. I'd also love to see more pics of your dog. She looks a like a true athlete!


----------



## miha (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks 

Will keep you updated on how it goes. 

I will open a topic in introductions tomorrow, and I will post more pictures there 

Oh and another one here


----------



## miha (Jan 2, 2014)

So the surgery that was on Monday went well and Dara is ok. After the surgery she was in a lot of pain, she is a crybaby anyway, so I gave her some more pain killers as we got home. Today, one day after the surgery she already wanted to play and ran/jumped she walks on 3 legs now  , to pick up a tennis ball in the garden and wanted to play  



After surgery photo


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's wishing her a quick recovery, and that she's back on 4 legs in no time.


----------

